# A-Mazing cheese



## smokingohiobutcher (Apr 18, 2010)

I too am testing tne a-maze-ing smoke generator only as a cold smoke this time. 6 small blocks of cheese.
2- co-jack
2- sharp cheddar 
2- monteray jack
Loaded it with the hickory wood chips/sawdust and started it on both ends to see how much smoke it would produce. Put in in my UDS for 4hrs with the cheese. all done burning after 4hours. I relaoded it half as full to burn some more to try to get more color but it didnt continue to burn.
I think I messed up by not completly cleaning it out and some of the holes got plugged with ash. 












The color came out pretty good but was looking for color like I had on the string cheese I had smoked the other day.
This a-maze-ing smoker is cool.
Later
SOB


----------



## got14u (Apr 18, 2010)

I may need to make me one of those....they sure look simple, and work well


----------



## mudduck (Apr 18, 2010)

where did you get the smoke maze or did y make it


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice cheeses there Got 14 U. I still have to smoke some soon.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Apr 18, 2010)

Got 1 for who????Mark are you drinking again?  Good give me some!

Mudduck I was asked to test it before it was released for sale to the general public...keep your ears open and I'm sure it will be for sale real soon and real close maybe even just a click away!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






SOB


----------



## mudduck (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks alot i will be looking for it . i have a lot of sawdust around here


----------

